# Housetraining a 6 year old ex breeding bitch



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

We are looking for a dog to join our family and I am really seriously considering a little cocker bitch I have seen who is an ex breeding bitch. She is 6 years old and is not house trained. She has the sweetest personality apparantly. Now what I am worried about is how trainable is a 6 year old dog? She has lived in a house for a few weeks before being returned to kennels as they couldnt house train her but it doesnt sound like they gave her much of a chance in a few weeks. How would I go about it and has anyone else rehomed an ex breeding bitch? What special conditions would need to be met for her? I do have a nice roomy crate so thought that crating her at night and when we go out would be ideal so she doesnt mess in her bed (in theory) and she may feel more secure having that as her space through the day (with the door open). I would leave paper down for her whilst training and could leave the back door open this time of year whilst she is learning where to go to the toilet. Also, I thought that with regular walking times (building up the time slowly) she would get into a routine of toileting when out as we would have at least 3 walks a day. 

Look forward to hearing peoples experiences and advice. 

Ps we have had springers in the past so have got spaniel experience.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

just go about it the same way you would a new puppy, be consistant and patient :thumbup:


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Only problem is i have never house trained a pup as I have never had a pup. My springer was a rescue and already house trained. I want to make sure what we want to achieve with this girl, is achievable before we decide to take her on.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ive rescued a 6 yr old cocker we got charlie in january, ok not an ex breeding bitch and he was house trained, but i have to say how quickly he has fitted in, he was the most spoilt dogs imaginable had no boundaries dont think hed ever heard the word "no" so he had a lot of adjusting and a lot to learn and tbh ime amazed at just how quickly they learn. Good luck if you decide to take her.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

witcheswalk said:


> Only problem is i have never house trained a pup as I have never had a pup. My springer was a rescue and already house trained. I want to make sure what we want to achieve with this girl, is achievable before we decide to take her on.


I've never trained an adult dog - but this is how I trained my pups
hope it helps,

I would take her out every hour PLUS whenever she wakes, finishes eating, wakes up. stops play or shows signs such as circling and sniffing.
Praise like mad when she gets it right, don't make any kind of fuss when she gets it wrong and clean up any mess with a solution of biological washing powder to get rid of any smells etc.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I rescued a 6yo greyhound in 2001, who had lived in kennels all her life and was not housetrained. We stayed outisde with her until she 'went', it took about an hour, and praised her loads and gave treats when she did go. Then we took her out every 2 hours, and reward, and carried on, and then soon she was asking to go out!


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

How long did it take for your greyhound to be housetrained? I have the time as I dont work, and the kids are back to school in a week. How did you settle your dog in the house when used to kennels her whole life? I dont want to stress her out with anything if we did get her? xxx


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Many Tears rescue rehomes a lot of ex-breeding dogs and bitches. They say they prefer to home them to a person or family where there is an existing dog that the new one can copy. They have a lot more to learn about living in a house than just not going to the toilet in it.

I haven't had to house train an older dog, but it would be like training a puppy, probably take a bit longer. Using a smallish crate should help, one that's just big enough for the dog to turn round in. When the dog toilets, put a word to it - I say 'biz' but it can be anything you like. When the dog has made an link between the word and toileting, you can use the word outdoors, and praise like mad when the dog goes. Another thing you can do is tie the dog to yourself using a light 6-foot line that clips onto your belt. You can keep a close eye on the dog and take it outside at the first sign of sniffing, circling etc.


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

I rescued an ex- breed bitch last year. Basically I went outside with her as she rooted around in the garden and waited for her to pee. Praised her, then left her to sniff about. Keep taking it outside every hour, and wait til she performs and praise again, with plenty of high squeaky voice happiness. Make sure she goes out immediatley in the morning, after meals and after sleeps. It wont take long for her to get the idea.
I know that you can get scent sticks to put in your garden, to encourage the dog to pee in that area, maybe that would help.
Good luck.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Well done for taking this girl on 

Housetraining an adult is not wholly different from housetraining puppies.

The main issue is if she is from a puppy farm background or other such conditions. If these dogs have been raised in a small area that prevents them from toileting away from their bed area than that is certainly the biggest toileting issue i have found with puppies and adults from such backgrounds.

Have her checked by a vet when you get her and include a urine analysis just to rule out any issues.

More on housetraining:
Potty Pees & Qs « pawsitive dogs

Here's a handout on adult housetraining:
http://petcentral.yolasite.com/resources/Housetraining for Adults.doc


----------

